# Digitalkamera?



## Raubkopierer (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo 

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es schon unmegen solcher Threads gibt aber ich mach trotzdem einen neuen (*diabolisch lach*)

Ich suche eine neue Digitalkamera, da ich ab November einige Monate in Tansania sein werde um dort zu arbeiten und ein paar Erinnerungsfotos wären natürlich nicht schlecht. Ich persönlich bin eigentlich nicht derart erfahren mit Fotografie. Ich knipse eher mehr rum möchte aber trotzdem ein paar tolle Fotos machen und vllt sogar etwas mehr lernen.
Von einem Bekannten wurde mir schon empfohlen mich nach Bridge-Kameras umzusehen und ich wollte einfach mal fragen was ihr mir denn empfehlen könnt. Gerne auch mit Erfahrungsberichten und konkreten Modellen. Ich liebäugle momentan ja mit Kameras von Canon, die ja im Gegensatz zu den Druckern nicht schlecht sein sollen. Vom Budget dachte ich an 200 bis 300€ ... eventuell auch mehr.

Danke


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Erfahrungen? Nö!
Aber wenn ich mir die Nachteile so ansehe, dann würde ich eher eine DSLR nehmen.
Schaue Dir doch mal den Artikel auf Wikipedia zu den Bridgekameras an.
Dort wird auch auf Vergleichstests von 78 Modellen verwiesen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## akrite (15. Juni 2009)

...bei einem Budget von 200-300 € bleibt Dir nur eine gute Kompakte mit relativ großem Objektiv. Ich bin zur Zeit mit der Panasonic TZ5 ganz zufrieden, es gibt ja auch schon die TZ7... Das einzige was ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, ist die Position des AF-Sensors, aber ansonsten ist 10x - 12x optischer Zoom ab 28mm Weitwinkel schon ganz gut und deckt ne Menge Bildkompositionen ab.


----------



## chmee (15. Juni 2009)

Grundsäzlich würde ich Dir gerne eine dSLR empfehlen, aber Tansania hört sich nach Sand an und da sind die Standardobjektive kaum gegen solche Feinstablagerungen geschützt. Da müsste man zu den teureren Canon L-Objektiven greifen. Diese wiederum kosten ab 800Eur aufwärts, nur das Objektiv..

Meiner Meinung fängt der Spaß beim Fotografieren erst mit DSLRs an, aber in Deinem Fall, nee, nimm lieber ne Bridge.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo 

Also ich hab mich nochmal bisschen umgesehen und einen Kit bei Alternate gefunden.

Olympus E-420



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Grundsäzlich würde ich Dir gerne eine dSLR empfehlen, aber Tansania hört sich nach Sand an und da sind die Standardobjektive kaum gegen solche Feinstablagerungen geschützt.



Ja ... nicht unbedingt Sand aber allemal ne Menge Staub in der Trockenzeit.
Der in der Produktbeschreibung angemerkte Staubschutz bringt also nicht wirklich was?


----------



## akrite (17. Juni 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Olympus E-420


...bedenkt man, dass er noch ein vernünftiges Objektiv braucht, denn mit 14-42mm Brennweite, wird wohl nicht all zu viel reißen, ist sein Budget überschritten. Bei 300 € ziehe ich ne vernünftige Kompakte vor, denn im DSLR würde es nur ältere Modelle geben oder welche wo das Kit-Objekt eher schlechter ist. Ansonsten ist klar eine DSLR die bessere Wahl.


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich denke auch, dass eine Bridgekamera für Dich völlig ausreicht und Du als 'Anfänger' mit dSLR-vielleicht sogar überfordert wärst.

Ich benutze zur Zeit die Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50 mit sehr guten Erfahrungen! Vor allem die Leica-Objektive sind spitze! IN Deinem Fall (auch bei Deiner Budget-Vorgabe) würde sich vielleicht noch eher die Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28 anbieten, die etweas günstiger ist (sollte für für ca. 250 - 280 EUR zu haben sein) und den großen Vorteil bietet, dass das WW ab 28 mm beginnt - wichtig für Landschafts-/Panoramaaufnahmen!

Im übrigen ist die zuvor genannte Wiki-Seite sehr gut und zeigt alle Vor- und Nachteile auf!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## chmee (17. Juni 2009)

vfl-freak hat einen sehr guten Punkt genannt : Das Auseinandersetzen mit der DSLR. Du musst schon ein Talent haben, um auf Anhieb gute Bilder aus einer DSLR zu holen.
Mit Gut meine ich nicht scharf und richtig belichtet, das sind grundsätzliche Dinge, die sitzen sollten..

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Mit Gut meine ich nicht scharf und richtig belichtet, das sind grundsätzliche Dinge, die sitzen sollten..


Z.B. wenn eine von den prominenten  "Damen" aus dem Auto aussteigt und mal wieder nichts "unten drunter" anhat. 
Die Bilder sind richtig belichtet, sonst würde man ja nichts sehen. 
Ob die Bilder auch "scharf" sind, ist natürlich Ansichtssache. 
Aber "gut" sind sie allemal, sonst würden sie nicht so viel Geld bringen.


----------



## clipper (18. Juni 2009)

hallo Raubkopierer,
ich würde ganz einfach mal eine firma, wie z.B. Zeiss oder Pentacon ;-) anschreiben, denen das Problem schildern, ihnen für ein paar schöne Fotos die Rechte einräumen und drauf hoffen, dass du eine gesponsert bekommst.
kannst ja mal die Antworten veröffentlichen....
mfg clipper


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee. 
Dürfte aber wohl nur funktionieren wenn man sich bereits einen Namen gemacht hat.


----------

